# wiring on 700



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi had problems on the electrics of my 700, showing a .49 discharge when every thing off traced to 70amp fuse for abs braking took it to local auto electrical found it to be the wiring at the back of the radio ? it had been getting too hot not with the load but from the heater so they replaced the wiring all ok, but this wiring should have been on a 5amp fuse not 70 so if you start having battery problems look behind the radio, kenny


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info Kenny.

This is all new to me, as I picked my Hobby up on the 24th Feb. 
And only used it for 3 days so far.

I will pull the radio out and have a quick check on the wiring when we
get to use Taggy over the Easter break.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*lights*

Hi neal i am going to contact collings&stellings at castlford and ask them to clarify what was wrong then i will put it in here as this fault could be on any 2.8 fiats from 2002-2006 kenny


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

*Why 2002 - 2006?*

Hi Kenny,

why only up to 2006, I thought the Hobby 750 changed to the Toskana
in 2008? 
I only ask as I have a 2007 750.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*wiring 700*

Hi the reason i said up to 06 it is on the fiat not the hobby, hopefully i will get the results soon kenny


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Kenny, I've just googled it and found out about the change over in late 06 to the third generation Ducato.
My hobby is still on the second generation body so it will be interesting to hear what Collings & Stellings have to say.


----------

